# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  مقالة عن الحب قصيرة رائعة

## نور عبدالرحمن

مقالات عن الحب مقالة عن الحب مقالات قصيرة رائعة مقالات قصيرة مقالات رائعة


الحب الحقيقي هو الحب الذي لا يكون مرتبطاً بالشكل ولا باللون ولا بالعمر ولا بالمستوى الاجتماعي، ولا بأي صفةٍ مادية، ولا بالظروف الراهنة والمؤقتة والمتغيرة.


إنه حب بلا قيدٍ أو شرط.


حب لذات المحبوب وليس لمجرد صفاته المادية.


وقد يتبع ذلك الحب الحر أن تحب كل أو بعض صفات الآخر (بمزاياها وعيوبها)، لأنها ليست الأصل أو الأساس لهذا الحب بل تابع له واضافة عليه.


قد تكون إضافة جيدة أو سيئة ولكنها ليست إلا إضافة لا أكثر .


بمعنى -أن تحب شخصاً لذاته دون أي سبب خارجي آخر-فذلك يعني أن لاتقف كثيراً أو حتى قليلاً أمام أي صفةٍ فيه قد لا تعجبك سواءً في الشكل أو الأخلاق أو الطباع أو العمر أو لسببٍ مادي .


بل سرّ حبك الصادق هذا والحقيقي هو حبك لروح من أحببت.


لأن روح الإنسان هي الأصل ولهذا يفنى الجسد ويدفن في التراب وتبقى الروح في السماء.


إن أحببت شخصاً لذاته، ولأجل روحه فأنت أحببت حباً أبدياً، لا تنال منه الأيام مهما امتدت وطالت وتقلبت الأحوال .


حب ثابت لايتزعزع بتزعزع المكانة الاجتماعية أو المادية لذلك المحبوب، حب لاتجرؤ السنين أن تصيبه بالشيخوخة والتجاعيد والهرم ، وإن شاخ أصحابه وتجعدت ملامحهم .


حب لايؤثر فيه الزمن بأي شكلٍ من الأشكال ولا لأي سببٍ من الأسباب.


حب ثابت كثبات الجبال الرواسي الشامخات.


عمقها اكبر وأكثر من إرتفاعها، صلبة لاتغيرها عوامل التعرية مهما مرّت على ظاهرها.


إنه حبٌ أبدي، يزداد عمقاً وصلةً وصلابة بمرور الزمن والأحداث .


فتجد كل طرف، لا يستطيع التخلي عن الآخر مهما كانت الظروف ، و لايحتمل مطلقاً فكرة العيش بعيداً عنه مهما كانت الأسباب .


هو في الحقيقة التحام روحين بشكلٍ أبديٍ رائع .


حب كل طرف فيه يتنافس مع شريكه في كيفية إسعاد الطرف الآخر ، والإهتمام به بشتى الطرق، ويستلذ كل عطاء وبذل، وتضحية في سبيل من يحب.


حب يحافظ فيه كل طرف على مشاعر وكرامة ورضا وراحة من يحب.


حب يهزم الظروف والأيام ، لا تهزمه هي .


إنه الحب الذي يكون مكتوباً له الخلود والأبدية وإن فنيّ أصحابه.


مقالات عن الحب مقالة عن الحب مقالات قصيرة رائعة مقالات قصيرة مقالات رائعة

----------

